
Intel to mislead press on Xpoint next week - throwaway000002
http://semiaccurate.com/2017/03/10/intel-mislead-press-xpoint-next-week/
======
slizard
The article extends on the previous articles and claims made by SA, most
recently this one discussed in another HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12562856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12562856)

Definitely curious to see if Intel will indeed fail as spectacularly as
predicted. Given the underwhelming feeling one's left with seeing the
backpedaling on the performance claims, this could be yet another example of
crappy/barely usable 1st-gen products, usable 2nd gen.

